# Securing 15hp to Jack plate



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Bolt the motor to the plate. At the very least you need to use cable and tether the motor to the boat so you don't lose it.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

The wood is the easiest way but I agree with Tomahawk, bolt that sucker on!

If it needs to be removable, again I agree with T, setup an eye bolt through the plate or transom and tether to the boat. 

I've bounced a 25hp running WFO off the transom, seriously scary and dangerous stuff.


----------



## Tidalguide2 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys.

Dumb question, but how do you bolt on a clamp on? There are no bolt holes on the motor.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tidalguide2 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Dumb question, but how do you bolt on a clamp on? There are no bolt holes on the motor.


Never heard of this.

Post a picture of the area that is below the clamp.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Should be holes on the outside of the bracket, on the opposite side of the transom from the clamps.


----------



## Tidalguide2 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks guys, I found the bolt holes. May be a dumb question, but are the bolt patterns the same on all 15's?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Not a dumb question at all...

Answer - nope


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> Not a dumb question at all...
> 
> Answer - nope


6 hp on my pirogue is bolted thru the transom
25 hp on my spear glades x is bolted thru the jack plate
150 hp on my shipoke is bolted thru the jack plate


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I believe that 25hp and up motors have a standard bolt pattern, below that is different between manufacturers...

BIA standard (25hp+):
Top pair of holes are spaced 12-7/8" on center
The bottom pair of holes are spaced 9-7/8" on center
The spacing between the top and bottom pair of holes is 8" on center
The holes in the transom should be 1-7/8" below the top of the transom


----------



## alex1988 (Nov 12, 2009)

If it still needs to be removable... bolt it using a lock washer and a wing nut. You can tighten it up pretty quick for extra security that it won't walk off the transom, then if you need to take the engine off just unbolt the wingnut. 
The lock washer should help prevent the wing nut backing off while running due to vibration. 
Just my .02 and an easy solution to the problem.


----------

